# Rejected Under Profile Photo - Normal?



## Lonnie Anderson (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi everyone.

I started the process of getting my Uber account SETUP yesterday. I noticed logging into the uber dashboard that it says "Rejected" under my profile pic. So I took a pic. It still says rejected. Is this normal? Screenshot below.

I have no reason to be rejected for background or driving but if they were going to reject you what would the indicators be.

Thanks

Lonnie
Phoenix AZ


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I'd go to your local uber office to see what the problem is.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Lonnie Anderson said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I started the process of getting my Uber account SETUP yesterday. I noticed logging into the uber dashboard that it says "Rejected" under my profile pic. So I took a pic. It still says rejected. Is this normal? Screenshot below.
> 
> ...


It appears your picture is sideways. Uber now uses facial recognition as a security precaution. They may be able to help you fix it at your local office.


----------



## Lonnie Anderson (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm not sure what happened with that. Took pic correctly and the app turned it sideways. The rejected tag was there before the pic was put in there though.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

WeirdBob said:


> It appears your picture is sideways. Uber now uses facial recognition as a security precaution. They may be able to help you fix it at your local office.


⬆⬆⬆This⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆ As he said, your pic is sideways. Try uploading a pic not facing sideways.


----------



## Lonnie Anderson (Oct 11, 2016)

Funny thing is...it won't let me re upload a new pic.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Lonnie Anderson said:


> Funny thing is...it won't let me re upload a new pic.


Did they send you a copy of your background check and motor vehicle report? Make sure you passed both. Have you uploaded ALL required documents? If you've done all that, yiu may have to go to your local uber office for help.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Lonnie Anderson said:


> This is what came back for background...


I don't know what that "consider" portion is but that could have something to do with it. Go to your local office to get some answers.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Btw you have an awful lot of personal info listed there lol I'd consider removing that


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> View attachment 68260
> 
> 
> Btw you have an awful lot of personal info listed there lol I'd consider removing that


Yeah, I meant to mention that. Phone number, birth date, full name.....oh my lol.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

PeacefulJ... said:


> Yeah, I meant to mention that. Phone number, birth date, full name.....oh my lol.


When I saw the name Lonnie Anderson my 70's memory came back and I was hoping to see that hot blonde receptionist from "WKRP in Cincinnati". Instead I think I just saw Les Nessman. This joke is for us old timers.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> When I saw the name Lonnie Anderson my 70's memory came back and I was hoping to see that hot blonde receptionist from "WKRP in Cincinnati". Instead I think I just saw Les Nessman. This joke is for us old timers.


Lol, I had to google Les Nessman.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

PeacefulJ... said:


> Lol, I had to google Les Nessman.


He would report the news and he actually won the covenant Silver Sow award for journalistic excellence. To be truthful though I think he's really Travis' father.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PeacefulJ... said:


> Lol, I had to google Les Nessman.


Ugh you make me feel old :/



SEAL Team 5 said:


> When I saw the name Lonnie Anderson my 70's memory came back and I was hoping to see that hot blonde receptionist from "WKRP in Cincinnati". Instead I think I just saw Les Nessman. This joke is for us old timers.


Lonnie and I spent many a many wonderful nights together in the late 70s/early 80s... I rocked her world!

If she was actually there she'd back me up too!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Lonnie,

You feet's too big. They be blocking that small head o' yours.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Ugh you make me feel old :/
> 
> Lonnie and I spent many a many wonderful nights together in the late 70s/early 80s... I rocked her world!
> 
> If she was actually there she'd back me up too!


Bwahahahaha.........."if she was actually there"...... ooopps not trying to make u feel old


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> When I saw the name Lonnie Anderson my 70's memory came back and I was hoping to see that hot blonde receptionist from "WKRP in Cincinnati". Instead I think I just saw Les Nessman. This joke is for us old timers.


I got it...............guess I'm old ...*shrugs*


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Every time Uber asks for a facial recognition, I take a pic of my nutsack


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Tenzo said:


> Every time Uber asks for a facial recognition, I take a pic of my nutsack


Guess that makes you a DH then.


----------

